# Extreme Low Tide Redfish in the Marsh



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

I thought you guys and gals might like to see the video I put online.. 
This day started out with schools of reds on the shoreline, then we caught dink trout back to back with almost every cast in the channel.(those links are in the video description) The video posted below was when we hit the marsh for some serious redfish action as the tide bottomed out. After leaving the marsh we caught reds all the way back to the launch, off camera. All my fish were caught on Slayer Inc. paddletails.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

When was this taken?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked! (Feb 4, 2017)

**** that must be a nice experience! I don't get none of that down here in the LLM


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

Yak a Tak said:


> Nicely done.


Thanks



Deer30 said:


> When was this taken?


This was on 12/14/17.



Hooked! said:


> **** that must be a nice experience! I don't get none of that down here in the LLM


There were definitely some memories made that day. I'm just glad I got it on camera. That's the stuff fishing stories are made of, but rarely believed without proof.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Great video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Awesome. What bay system? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

nice! I had a similar day near Halloween near port o'conner using slayer lures too.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Subscribed trailchaser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawdawg972 (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome video!


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Great Video, and very clear!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

5:18 "This camera better be rolling."
No kidding! Not sure who would believe you if you didn't have it on cam. Great vid thx for sharing.


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. TroutSupport definitely is owed some credit. Those DVD's are a game changer.



Deer30 said:


> Awesome. What bay system?


Thanks, This was in the lavaca bay in the marsh at the mouth of the lavaca river.

Here are two more videos from that same day.


----------



## dlivermore66 (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice videos Trailchaser, look forward to watching more.


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

There are no fish in Lavaca bay. Don't waste your time.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have been really impressed with all of the Slayer SPs I have thrown. 

-SA


----------

